# morel update



## jthomas (Mar 2, 2014)

Good News fellow hunters...... they are here now. Have found them up to 3200 feet so far. Happy Hunting!


----------



## jiffymac (Apr 13, 2014)

Found a few in the foothills of Lassen Peak this weekend, between 3000-3500 ft.


----------



## lilskruff (Apr 14, 2014)

im a newbie at this and im extremely discouraged. ive searched close to 20 hours and found absolutely NOTHING AT ALL! barely a few very common mushrooms in fields or disturbed spots. 

and the worst part is, i have/know nobody to help. ive read damn near everything on morels online and seen damn near every youtube video, especially tips, tricks and how-to's. ive followed everything to a T. waited for the right time (its been the right temp here for like 8 or 9 days, and thats when it rained too, got warm right after it rained - a very distinct transition between seasons). searched in the elevations you guys say. searched all sides of the mountains. searched under the right trees. 

i went to silverwood lake(southern california) and above it. it sits at about 3200 feet and i went between 3200 and about 35 or 3600. 

i have a photographic memory so once i see a group in real life, i'll be set. i just need that ONE group -it can even be a tiny group- of morels to see and thats ALL I NEED....but i cant even find ONE. 

my excitement for them is wearing down


----------



## jthomas (Mar 2, 2014)

well here's another update. . .I found about 5 lbs so far and then that was it,. . .now absolutely nothing. It's so dry out there. Not seeing anything at all now. I mean NOTHING! I hope it rains again cuz I think that's what's going on. It's just too dry. Scary dry. This may be the worst I've ever seen for morels. I wonder if the Boletes will come.


----------



## jiffymac (Apr 13, 2014)

Jthomas: what area are you looking? I've been around Shasta last couple of days and found a few spring boletes (small) and a couple of random morels... Seems too dry right now.


----------



## jthomas (Mar 2, 2014)

cI hunt all over this area. Mt. Shasta, McCloud, Deer Mtn. Weed and so on...... Found a few more today but not very many. It is raining a little now though so maybe in a day or two things will improve. Hope so anyways!


----------



## jthomas (Mar 2, 2014)

Things are good around here. Real Good. Strange year though, they seem to be bouncy around at different elevations. Different than any other year that I've hunted that's for sure and I've been hunting them for about 12 years. Maybe it's related to Fukajima? Who knows, morels are wierd little mushrooms but they sure do taste good and soooo much fun to find.


----------



## jiffymac (Apr 13, 2014)

I'd like to get back up to Shasta at some point to finish out my 30 day personal use permit for Shasta-Trinity. The rangers in McCloud recommended Pilgrim Creek Rd and Harris Springs Rd as good areas, but I wanted to make sure there's something to pick before I make the trek (gas isn't cheap). Good to hear you've been having luck, jthomas!


----------



## jthomas (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey jiffymac, Pilgrim creek and Harris Springs are both fantastic areas for Boletes but so so for morels, of course the thing about them (morels) is their mysteriousness! (is that a real word? lol) Anyhow, good luck in your hunt.


----------

